# Erfahrung mit Produkten von Seven Protection - 7iDP



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

Moin moin.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Produkten der Firma Seven Protection bzw. 7iDP? Mich interessiert vor allem die Body Armor "Control Suit" http://7protection.com/product/control-suit/ . Die sieht sehr gut belüftet aus was mir wichtig wäre weil ich schnell sehr viel schwitze was in meiner aktuellen Body Armor (IXS Assault Jacket) echt eine Qual ist.


----------



## Jah88 (18. September 2014)

Oh da schließ ich mich mal an, da ich 2015 mit dem Knieprotektoren bzw. ebenfalls dieser "Jacke" liebäugel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoerenfred (12. Februar 2015)

Bei jensonusa.com steht dass sie ab 3. April lieferbar wäre.
Wenn sie mal wer in die finger bekommt würde ich mich auch über Feedback freuen.


----------



## zwehni (12. Februar 2015)

Die Knee protectoren sehen auch mal interessant aus mit dem verschluss. 
könnte funktionieren


----------



## Jah88 (12. Februar 2015)

Nur leider lassen sich die ganzen Hersteller ganz schön feiern, bis jetzt ist noch nix fürs Modelljahr 2015 aufm Markt. Weder die optisch ansprechenden ION Protektoren für 15' noch irgendwas von 7Protection.. (


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch schon sehr oft gelesen, dass das "Troy Lee Designs UPL7855-HW Langarm-Protektorenshirt" wohl sehr gut belüftet sein soll...


----------



## sneakerzoom (24. April 2015)

Hat jemand neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit? Der Control Suit schaut ja an sich sehr geil aus!


----------



## TF17 (24. April 2015)

Hab mir den Control Suit bei CRC bestellt. Sehr geiles Teil. Sitzt gut, leicht, dünn und Integration von Leatt und (für mich interessant) Atlas. thetrailhead.co.uk hat den auch lagernd. Ist halt mit 200€ kein Schnapper


----------



## sneakerzoom (8. Mai 2015)

bei bike-mailorder gibts die ersten Produkte ... bin schon am überlegen, ob ich die control elbow nicht mal ausprobieren sollte ...


----------



## TF17 (8. Mai 2015)

Der ist auch super...nur stimmen die Grössenangaben nicht im geringsten. Ich lag zwischen L oder XL...ich hab dann Größe M genommen


----------



## sneakerzoom (8. Mai 2015)

weil M am besten passte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TF17 (9. Mai 2015)

Ja...die Ellbogenschoner fallen einfach sehr groß aus


----------



## sneakerzoom (9. Mai 2015)

Ok eine Frage noch: würdest du sagen, dass sie neben Enduro auch für leichtes DH/FR geeignet sind?


----------



## TF17 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze die zum DH fahren...


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (25. Mai 2015)

TF17 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Control Suit bei CRC bestellt. Sehr geiles Teil. Sitzt gut, leicht, dünn und Integration von Leatt und (für mich interessant) Atlas. thetrailhead.co.uk hat den auch lagernd. Ist halt mit 200€ kein Schnapper


Wie gross bist du denn und welche Grösse trägst du ? Es gibt ja beim Control Suit nur zwei Grössen ... Und wie fallen denn die Schulterpolster aus ? Sitzen die gut ?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Juni 2015)

jemand schon den SEVEN Index oder control knee protector getestet? kann was zu größen und quali sagen?

Danke


----------



## TF17 (10. Juni 2015)

Hab den Control Knee. Grössenangaben passen so weit. Der Schoner fühlt sich erstmal komisch an (ich hab kurz überlegt das Teil wieder zurückzuschicken), sitzt beim fahren dann aber top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Juni 2015)

ok, was genau meinst du mit komisch? fährst du damit dh oder enduro? will ihn eigtl nur für enduro nutzen da ich mit meinem POC dh long sehr zufrieden bin...

danke!


----------



## TF17 (10. Juni 2015)

Mit komisch meinte ich, dass es sich anfühlte als ob der Schoner beim pedalieren flöten geht. 
Fürs Enduro fahren würde ich den Covert nehmen. Für viel pedalieren finde ich den angenehmer


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Juni 2015)

hmm... ich werde nur keine softprotektoren mehr fahren, die haften einfach zu stark auf dem untergrund und verutschen dann jedes mal.
vorallem sind unsere enduro trails sehr steinig und "hart" da is maximaler schutz doch besser.


----------



## TF17 (10. Juni 2015)

Der Covert hat ja eine Hartschale drin. Drunter sind noch 2 weiche Lagen. Du kannst dann bei Bedarf eine weiche Lage und/oder die Hartschale rausschmeißen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Juni 2015)

ok, mir geht es in dem fall um die harte aussenschale welche den kontakt zum boden aufnimmt. diese rutsch einfach über den boden wo softpads richtig grip aufbauen und oft verutschen. 

danke dir


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. August 2015)

moinsen nochmal.... hab die 7Idp control knee nun geordert... sollten heute da sein. bin gespannt ob XL passt  werde nochmal was berichten.
btw die Schoner gab es gerade im "Angebot" für 120teuros xD bei fahrrad.de...

naja mal gucke...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (21. August 2015)

@mitchdreizwei / @TF17 oder auch andere

Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung mit den Control Knees - habe die grad vor mir liegen und passen gut, aber das Curv Cap sieht wenig haltbar aus. Könnt ihr da was zu sagen, ob das nach einem Sturz schon hin ist?

Leiern die Verstellbänder, insebsondere das Upper Calf Cross, nach ner Zeit noch etwas aus (wg der Größenauswahl)?

Und wie macht sich die Active Flex Zone (Himmel, was für Namen ) bei euch?

Danke!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (22. August 2015)

also meine waren leider zu groß und ich musste sie direkt zurück senden... so richtig gefallen haben sie mir nicht, da doch sehr "lightweight" design und mMn recht empfindliches material (optisch/haptisch).... werde wohl eher die neuen ION mit cap testen...

gruss


----------



## Hardtail-GK (22. August 2015)

"lightweight" trifft es. Nach nem Bericht von vitalmtb sollen sie aber trotzdem was aushalten. Andere Erfahrungen wären natürlich prima. 

Die Kombination mit dem Strap *über* dem Wadenmuskel finde ich super, sitzt bei mir recht gut. Keine Ahnung, ob das auf Dauer auch der Fall sein wird, hier wäre vlt ein verstellbarer Strap besser.

Ion Cap hatte ich auch mal zum probieren, aber dieses Strap-Gefummel in der Kniekehle hat nur genervt - das Cap an sich macht hier aber schon einen haltbareren Eindruck als bei Seven, auch wenn es deutlich kleiner ist.


----------



## sneakerzoom (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir die 7idp Control Knee fürs Biken in den Bergen geholt! Top Passform bis jetzt und sehr "unverrutschbar"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkasan1 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hat denn jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem 7iDP Control Suit gemacht? Im Prinzip ist es genau das was ich suche. Aber ich bin skeptisch, ob das Ding wirklich was taugt. Was meint ihr? Danke euch!


----------



## SuperSKD (23. Mai 2016)

Hi,
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 7iDP Transition Suit? Gibts in Kurzarm und Langarm. Leider habe ich keinen echten Test gefunden. Vorallem würde mich der Vergleich zum Race Face Ambush Core interessieren.


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2022)

Gibt's ja nun ein paar Jahre, wie läuft es mit dem Kram auf längere Sicht und ggf. im unfreiwilligen Kontakttest?


----------



## SuperSKD (18. Januar 2022)

Also ich hatte mir damals das Protektorenhemd als Kurzarm bestellt und bin soweit zufrieden. Allerdings fahr ich a) nicht so mega oft und b) fehlt mir der Vergleich. Kompletter scheiß ist es jedenfalls nichts, mir passt es gut, hatte es auch schon in den Alpen länger an und das war auch voll in Ordnung!


----------



## michael66 (18. Januar 2022)

Ich habe einen Helm und diverse Handschuhe von 7 und bin sehr zufrieden damit,ich finde die Qualität echt gut.


----------



## Gunfire (19. Januar 2022)

Hab seit ein paar Jahren nen Brust- und Rückenschoner (gebraucht gekauft) und bin auch zufrieden. Von der Verarbeitung her ist nichts auszusetzten.


----------



## toastet (19. Januar 2022)

Danke Leute, ich schiele vorallem auf Knie und ggf. Ellebogenschoner zum Einstieg.


----------



## MTBTac (19. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich hab seit rd. 1 Jahr die 7iDP Transition Knieschützer im Einsatz. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sitzen gut, rutschen nur wenn nicht richtig angezogen, stören nicht bei fahren & pedalieren, ich schwitze nicht drunter, Stoff ist robust gegen die üblichen Hänger & Reisser, Knie wurden bisher gut geschützt aber es war noch kein richtig heftiger Abflug dabei.

Die 7iDP Seven Flex Ellenbogen habe ich auch. Da haben mich die unteren Gurte sehr gestört. Die habe ich daher abgeschnitten. Jetzt sind sie recht bequem. Für weitergehende Erkenntnisse waren sie aber noch nicht genug im Einsatz.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Februar 2022)

Für den Bikepark habe ich mir den 7iDP Project 23 ABS Fullface Helm gekauft. Ist günstig, nicht zu schwer und gut belüftet. Qualität passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (16. Februar 2022)

MTBTac schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab seit rd. 1 Jahr die 7iDP Transition Knieschützer im Einsatz. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sitzen gut, rutschen nur wenn nicht richtig angezogen, stören nicht bei fahren & pedalieren, ich schwitze nicht drunter, Stoff ist robust gegen die üblichen Hänger & Reisser, Knie wurden bisher gut geschützt aber es war noch kein richtig heftiger Abflug dabei.


Fahre ich auch seit Herbst in etwas robusterer Sam Hill Ausführung. Hab was für meine Hometrailtouren gesucht und bin auch sehr zufrieden; im Park und gröberen Touren nutze ich die Ion K-Pact, die sind aber für den "Alltag" too much; kann deine Einschätzung absolut unterschreiben...


----------



## Laufrad0815 (16. Februar 2022)

Die Sam Hill Knie ProtekToren habe ich ebenfalls. Sitzen sehr bequem, rutschen nicht und man nimmt sie kaum wahr.
Für die Ellenbogen habe ich die Sam Hill Lite Von 7iDP. Auch diese sitzen sehr gut und sind schnell vergessen, wenn man sie 2 Minuten trägt. Für normale Trailfahrten sollten sie ausreichen.


----------

